# The Arabs - Tasteful as ever...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

PressTV - UAE unveils most expensive Xmas tree

Nice eh?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Classy...


..not

What a day out though. Gawp at the world most expensive tree and then withdraw a couple of gold bars from the ATM before drinking a cappuccino topped with real gold leaf. What more could you possibly want?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Its not just the Arabs that are like this. You should see the strange things some of my clients do with their money... there are some extremely extravagant people out there.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

This is stupid! Do people actually come here for Xmas? I guess if you do then you don't want to be with family


----------



## scoop (Dec 15, 2010)

yep - i think stupid sums it up ok.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Isn't "faux" a fancy word for "fake"? So technically, its not even a tree! How on earth would it qualify for the Guinness Books then?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Its not just the Arabs that are like this. You should see the strange things some of my clients do with their money... there are some extremely extravagant people out there.


what industry are you in nightshadow? you mentioned you are a male entertainer right?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jander13 said:


> what industry are you in nightshadow? you mentioned you are a male entertainer right?



That would explain the strange things his clients do.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> That would explain the strange things his clients do.


Yeah I recall him mentioning, that's how i connected the dots. so smart right


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jander13 said:


> Yeah I recall him mentioning, that's how i connected the dots. so smart right


I bet they are extravagant tippers!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I bet they are extravagant tippers!


they tip with gold bars but shaped like bananas


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

jander13 said:


> what industry are you in nightshadow? you mentioned you are a male entertainer right?


I own an commodities brokerage firm in the States. We trade in all the global exchanges and their contracts, currently Ive taken a backseat at the company and took on some partners so that I could travel and basically do whatever I want with my time, which is why Im in Dubai enjoying plenty of free time. What can I say, its a nice life.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> I own an commodities brokerage firm in the States. We trade in all the global exchanges and their contracts, currently Ive taken a backseat at the company and took on some partners so that I could travel and basically do whatever I want with my time, which is why Im in Dubai enjoying plenty of free time. What can I say, its a nice life.


and some of your clients wants to do extravagant things with their money that outshine the 11 million dollar tree?  i am curious!


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I saw this on Sky News today...over the top for sure.


----------



## eqtesadi (Dec 17, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Classy...
> 
> 
> ..not
> ...


 
Besides the first Gold Vending Machine in Emirates Palace , shortly you can purchase gold and diamonds via Drive Through windows in petrol stations


----------

